# Vostok "retro" (kirovskie - 1943 Replica



## philjopa

Just bought a Vostok 1943 Replica. Looks v nice but I have a few questions (concerns)

Should/does it have a quick set date facility? Can't work it out as all of the instructions are in Russian.

Crown only appears to have one setting when you pull it out - is that right?

Also should it hack?

Also is it normal Vostok "policy" to send out watches that are slightly different to the photo's advertising them - the crown shown was the large onion type crown whereas the one that I rec'd is just a flat, quite small one.

Starting to wonder whether this was good buy or whether it should be a goodbye









(Would have bought one from Roy but he was out of stock at the time)


----------



## Roy

It is not quick set, only semi-quick set by turning the hands to 12 then back to 9 then to 12 etc etc.

The crown only has one setting.

This movement does not hack.

If the watch is not the same as the picture then I would not be happy as it is not the exact watch that you ordered.

All the ones that I have sold have had an onion crown.


----------



## Xantiagib

Sorry to hear you're slightly dissapointed in it...

Its a quickset date in the fact that if you wind back and forth from 8pm to midnight repeatedly it will advance a day without you having to go round 2 x 12hrs.

THe crowns I have seen on these models have always been onionesque - don't know why yours isn't but if you can live with it then I'm sure It won't detract from its useability.

depending where you bought it from depends how worth it it will be to send it back and or get a refund...

so if you're not too bothered then keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## philjopa

Xantiagib said:


> Sorry to hear you're slightly dissapointed in it...
> 
> Its a quickset date in the fact that if you wind back and forth from 8pm to midnight repeatedly it will advance a day without you having to go round 2 x 12hrs.
> 
> THe crowns I have seen on these models have always been onionesque - don't know why yours isn't but if you can live with it then I'm sure It won't detract from its useability.
> 
> depending where you bought it from depends how worth it it will be to send it back and or get a refund...
> 
> so if you're not too bothered then keep it and enjoy it.


Thanks for that - I'll try the date change tonight. I could see something in the (Russian) instructions that mentioned the 8 - 12 thing but wasn't sure exactly what for! (Must brush up on my Russian....)

Provided that works OK I think we'll be able to live with the crown. Don't get me wrong - I do think it's a nice watch, just would have preferred crown that's more in keeping with the overall classy look!

As you say, just enjoy! 



Roy said:


> It is not quick set, only semi-quick set by turning the hands to 12 then back to 9 then to 12 etc etc.
> 
> The crown only has one setting.
> 
> This movement does not hack.
> 
> If the watch is not the same as the picture then I would not be happy as it is not the exact watch that you ordered.
> 
> All the ones that I have sold have had an onion crown.


Thanks for that Roy - saw Xantiagib's reply first and replied to that.

Still got the wrapper on the bracelet so I could (at least in theory) send it back.......

Has anyone else got a non onion crown on theirs per chance?


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> Also is it normal Vostok "policy" to send out watches that are slightly different to the photo's advertising them - the crown shown was the large onion type crown whereas the one that I rec'd is just a flat, quite small one.


A small detail like a crown can make or break a watch for fussy buggers like us phil  .

I wonder if it's a further example of the Russian, unlimited, limited editions scam ( ie making an edition of 1000 with the onion crown and then a further 1000 without, then changing the hands and starting all over again )







.

Poljot used to have it down to a fine art







.

Some Vostoks will 'pseudo-hack' if you put slight backwards pressure on the crown







.

Would mind pm'ing me with the seller's details







. Just out of interest. It's really bad form to send out items that are not 'as pictured'







.


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also is it normal Vostok "policy" to send out watches that are slightly different to the photo's advertising them - the crown shown was the large onion type crown whereas the one that I rec'd is just a flat, quite small one.
> 
> 
> 
> A small detail like a crown can make or break a watch for fussy buggers like us phil  .
> 
> I wonder if it's a further example of the Russian, unlimited, limited editions scam ( ie making an edition of 1000 with the onion crown and then a further 1000 without, then changing the hands and starting all over again )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Poljot used to have it down to a fine art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some Vostoks will 'pseudo-hack' if you put slight backwards pressure on the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Would mind pm'ing me with the seller's details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just out of interest. It's really bad form to send out items that are not 'as pictured'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hi Raketakat

The one I've got does not (suprise, suprise) have a number on the back - the panel's blank - a non-limited edition model I assume?









Yeah - I'd noticed that you can pseudo hack it.

I've sent you the details.


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> I've sent you the details.


Thanks. I've never bought from them and will avoid them after your experience







.

That's interesting. They've just opened some kind of forum. Oh dear














.


----------



## raketakat

On the Vostok "white replica forum" another buyer says he didn't get the watch exactly "as pictured" and the company "gently"







found him the one he wanted  .


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> On the Vostok "white replica forum" another buyer says he didn't get the watch exactly "as pictured" and the company "gently"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found him the one he wanted  .


Just for the record, here's a couple of quick pics of the offending item. Notice the back panel doesn't have a number shown (thought they were limited







to 1,000?)


----------



## PeterN

I got one from Roy which has the onion crown and is numbered - I suspect they made a limited edition with the crown and then reverted to the "ordinary" one. Perhaps it's cheaper to produce. Personally, I'd want my money back as the onion crown was a large part of what I liked about the watch. It's a good watch for the money though, and the general consensus of the experts on here (I don't claim to be one!) is that Vostok are reliable watches.


----------



## philjopa

PeterN said:


> I got one from Roy which has the onion crown and is numbered - I suspect they made a limited edition with the crown and then reverted to the "ordinary" one. Perhaps it's cheaper to produce. Personally, I'd want my money back as the onion crown was a large part of what I liked about the watch. It's a good watch for the money though, and the general consensus of the experts on here (I don't claim to be one!) is that Vostok are reliable watches.


Think you're right about the crown - it looks like an afterthought on the one I was sent. I've already contacted the supplier and asked why the one I rec'd didn't have the correct crown.

Looking more and more like a returner, I think


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> I've already contacted the supplier and asked why the one I rec'd didn't have the correct crown.
> 
> Looking more and more like a returner, I think


I hope you get satisfaction Phil. The only problem is that they're in Russia and British consumer protection laws don't apply







.

Mind you, they won't want people complaining all over the web will they  ?

It may be worth complaining to your credit card company if you paid by that method. That'll put the wind up them too  .

Let us know how you get on  .

That's not the watch you ordered







.

The onion crown makes it IMO.


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already contacted the supplier and asked why the one I rec'd didn't have the correct crown.
> 
> Looking more and more like a returner, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get satisfaction Phil. The only problem is that they're in Russia and British consumer protection laws don't apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mind you, they won't want people complaining all over the web will they  ?
> 
> It may be worth complaining to your credit card company if you paid by that method. That'll put the wind up them too  .
> 
> Let us know how you get on  .
> 
> That's not the watch you ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The onion crown makes it IMO.
Click to expand...

I assume that the US based website that I bought this from simply forward the order on to a Russian







supplier. The email that I sent to the US website has in turn been forwarded on to the Russian







supplier for then to contact me directly.

As you say don't hold your breath, though it may be worth a moan to my credit card company?


----------



## dapper

The 43 is available with, at least, two types of onion crown to my knowledge - large & small.

I've got the white face fitted with a small onion.

I also noticed that the white 43 comes with, at least, three different numeral fonts - if you look at the ones pictured on the RLT sales you can see that the small photo has a different font to the one on the larger pic - the onion crowns are also different sizes. My own watch features a third font.

The seconds hand on the pic that Phil posted is different to mine & the ones on RLT sales.


----------



## raketakat

dapper said:


> The 43 is available with, at least, two types of onion crown to my knowledge - large & small.
> 
> I've got the white face fitted with a small onion.
> 
> I also noticed that the white 43 comes with, at least, three different numeral fonts - if you look at the ones pictured on the RLT sales you can see that the small photo has a different font to the one on the larger pic - the onion crowns are also different sizes. My own watch features a third font.
> 
> The seconds hand on the pic that Phil posted is different to mine & the ones on RLT sales.


"Unlimited limited editions" Alan







.

Still - the onion crown is integral to the style of the watch IMO.


----------



## philjopa

dapper said:


> The 43 is available with, at least, two types of onion crown to my knowledge - large & small.
> 
> I've got the white face fitted with a small onion.
> 
> I also noticed that the white 43 comes with, at least, three different numeral fonts - if you look at the ones pictured on the RLT sales you can see that the small photo has a different font to the one on the larger pic - the onion crowns are also different sizes. My own watch features a third font.
> 
> The seconds hand on the pic that Phil posted is different to mine & the ones on RLT sales.


This is turning into a "spot the difference" competition.

I've now had a closer look at mine and can see the following additional differences:

1. The date window on mine isn't outlined in white like on the RLT pic.

2. The minute dial on mine is split between 5 and 7 to allow for what I assume says Made in Russia - the RLT pic shows the same wording underneath the minute dial.

Motto - buy from reputable websites?


----------



## dapper

philjopa said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 43 is available with, at least, two types of onion crown to my knowledge - large & small.
> 
> I've got the white face fitted with a small onion.
> 
> I also noticed that the white 43 comes with, at least, three different numeral fonts - if you look at the ones pictured on the RLT sales you can see that the small photo has a different font to the one on the larger pic - the onion crowns are also different sizes. My own watch features a third font.
> 
> The seconds hand on the pic that Phil posted is different to mine & the ones on RLT sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is turning into a "spot the difference" competition.
> 
> I've now had a closer look at mine and can see the following additional differences:
> 
> 1. The date window on mine isn't outlined in white like on the RLT pic.
> 
> 2. The minute dial on mine is split between 5 and 7 to allow for what I assume says Made in Russia - the RLT pic shows the same wording underneath the minute dial.
> 
> Motto - buy from reputable websites?
Click to expand...

No, too easy - you miss out on the 'surprise' element


----------



## PeterN

Perhaps someone's pirating Vostoks now!


----------



## dapper

PeterN said:


> Perhaps someone's pirating Vostoks now!


Apparently, there *are* fake Vostoks & Poljots around


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already contacted the supplier and asked why the one I rec'd didn't have the correct crown.
> 
> Looking more and more like a returner, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get satisfaction Phil. The only problem is that they're in Russia and British consumer protection laws don't apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mind you, they won't want people complaining all over the web will they  ?
> 
> It may be worth complaining to your credit card company if you paid by that method. That'll put the wind up them too  .
> 
> Let us know how you get on  .
> 
> That's not the watch you ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The onion crown makes it IMO.
Click to expand...

Just to update on this, I've contacted the company that supplied the rogue item and asked for a full refund. When I paid for the watch it included P&P in the asking price, though it didn't specifically state how much this element of the total cost was. The company have agreed to give me an exchange or, more to the point a "full" refund (which I assume will include the element of p&p inc in the total price?).

They won't, however, compensate me for the cost of returning the watch to Russia.









My dilemma is do I trust the Ruskies to do as they say and finish up slighty out of pocket (it's the principle that counts after all) or do I learn to love the ugly crown brute?

Thanks BTW for your email, Ian - sounds like you're getting as annoyed about all of this as me!

I also contacted Vostok but (predictably) have had no response - sounds like they don't care what watch you get providing they get their cut.

Hmmm.....


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> Thanks BTW for your email, Ian - sounds like you're getting as annoyed about all of this as me!










:taz: I don't annoy easily Phil but the lacksidaisical attitude of some Russian watch retailers gets me going. Details are important  .

I suppose the Russian watch industry is something I care about







. Strange really







.


----------



## philjopa

B******s to it - just off to the PO to return the goods.

Watch this space...


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> B******s to it - just off to the PO to return the goods.
> 
> Watch this space...


Good luck Phil







.


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> B******s to it - just off to the PO to return the goods.
> 
> Watch this space...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Just a quick update - apparantly they have now managed to "find" a watch that's the "same" as the one shown on the website - we'll (hopefully) soon see...


----------



## raketakat

philjopa said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> B******s to it - just off to the PO to return the goods.
> 
> Watch this space...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a quick update - apparantly they have now managed to "find" a watch that's the "same" as the one shown on the website - we'll (hopefully) soon see...
Click to expand...

It's a miracle















.

Thanks Phil. I have been wondering how you were getting on  .


----------



## philjopa

raketakat said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> B******s to it - just off to the PO to return the goods.
> 
> Watch this space...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a quick update - apparantly they have now managed to "find" a watch that's the "same" as the one shown on the website - we'll (hopefully) soon see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a miracle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks Phil. I have been wondering how you were getting on  .
Click to expand...

Apparantly they are still "finding" the watch shown - they want to send me a picture of it first so that I can see what it looks like - enough is enough - I've asked for a refund - just rec'd an email saying that they will refund my credit card. What a waste of time - decided I don't even like or want the watch now!!!!!









Motto - beware the Google search looking for the "best" deal - stick to RLT


----------



## mach 0.0013137

philjopa said:


> beware the Google search looking for the "best" deal - stick to RLT


Wise words indeed Phil


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> beware the Google search looking for the "best" deal - stick to RLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words indeed Phil
Click to expand...

Roy seems to have lost interest in Russian watches. I suppose there are too many sellers out there now to make it worth his while







.

At one time you could see Russian watches on Roy's site and.........

A bit of a pioneer  .

It would be nice to have a properly set up Ruskie now and again  .


----------



## TikTok

Hello all,

I'm new around here.Infact this is my first post.

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but I found this site while doing a bit of research before buying my '43.

After reading about your experence I e-mailed the site that I think you bought your '43 from and asked a few questions.

I asked about the onion crown.the number and did it have the Russian writing on the dial and the case back. I thought it was best to ask the questions.at liest they would know that they were dealing with a watch weirdo who wouldnt accept just anything.

The site replied telling me about the watch and even told me the number 2248!

Anyway the watch (blue dial)arrived and I must say for the price it's a pretty decent automatic watch.Although the case is very shiny.does anyone know is it plated?

Mine came with a bracelet and the first thing I did was put a strap on it as I feel it looks far better (and doesnt rattle) The watch seems to be keeping excellent time and I like the loud click at 12.03 when it changes date.

Most people I show the watch to,don't really know what to make of it.They think it is a very cheap watch or a very expensive one The Russian writing confuses them and the fact that it is 31 jls and an auto confuses them more.Just the way I like it

I think I recieved the last one that site had for sale as I see it says sold out on the K'43s

As I said I hope I'm not hijacking this thread,and hello all


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum









Hijacking threads is perfectly acceptable 

Hope you stick around to join in the fun


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the Forum Tiktok, glad you`re pleased with your Vostok, I must warn you they can be addictive









BTW I`m sure there`s a bit in the forum gudelines saying that members are expected to highjack threads at least once a month or risk being banned


----------



## philjopa

TikTok said:


> I think I recieved the last one that site had for sale as I see it says sold out on the K'43s


Same thing when I bought mine - sounds like you actually got the watch that was advertised, though - well done!


----------



## bluejay

TikTok said:


> Most people I show the watch to,don't really know what to make of it.They think it is a very cheap watch or a very expensive one The Russian writing confuses them and the fact that it is 31 jls and an auto confuses them more.Just the way I like it


Strelas have that effect too...

- that's a nice watch, was it expensive?

- No, it's Russian


----------



## TikTok

Thanks for the welcome guys. I think I'm going to like this place


----------



## jasonm

Its allright


----------



## Blapto

Do you mind telling/PMing me the name of the retailer where you bought the watch from? If I can make sure it's exactly as advertised before shipping I may be tempted to order one.

I've had one on order from another retailer for three weeks now, and every week it will have been here next week, I'm coming close to looking for somewhere else.


----------



## philjopa

Blapto said:


> Do you mind telling/PMing me the name of the retailer where you bought the watch from? If I can make sure it's exactly as advertised before shipping I may be tempted to order one.
> 
> I've had one on order from another retailer for three weeks now, and every week it will have been here next week, I'm coming close to looking for somewhere else.


Just seen this - tried to PM you but can't.

PM me and I'll give you the details.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

philjopa said:


> Blapto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind telling/PMing me the name of the retailer where you bought the watch from? If I can make sure it's exactly as advertised before shipping I may be tempted to order one.
> 
> I've had one on order from another retailer for three weeks now, and every week it will have been here next week, I'm coming close to looking for somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen this - tried to PM you but can't.
> 
> PM me and I'll give you the details.
Click to expand...

Posted in *`Andi`s Pm Disabled`-Lifestyle & Entertainment Forum*.....



Roy said:


> *New members have not been allowed to use the PM system. *
> 
> Dealers were joining the forum just to PM people with offers of watches so now the PM system cannot be used until members have 50 posts under their belt. I thought that this was a good idea but if you think not then let me know.


Regretable but it makes sense.


----------

